

Gimp with task-based interface customizations - macco
http://www.adaptablegimp.org/w/Welcome_to_AdaptableGIMP

======
wccrawford
A few thoughts:

1) Great for tutorials... If it only had examples to go along with the steps.

2) Horrible for actual usage. The search and selection take up way too much
screen real estate, and the step-by-step box is even worse.

3) Since it's not in the official client, you have to rely on them to bring in
all the official updates. It would be better if this were somehow a plugin
instead.

~~~
dimmuborgir
Agreed.

Making it a plugin will also ensure that the classic toolbox is still
available. That way, a novice user can quickly become proficient in GIMP.

~~~
wccrawford
Judging by the video, I'm pretty sure the classic toolbox was still
available... But you still had that search stuff above it.

~~~
dimmuborgir
Yes but as you said earlier, it has taken up way too much screen real estate
and it's not at all intuitive. Making it a plugin will retain the classic GIMP
intact as well as one doesn't need to install a separate GIMP client.

------
cskau
[http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://www.adaptableg...](http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://www.adaptablegimp.org/w/Welcome_to_AdaptableGIMP)

:(

Anyone got a cache or mirror ?

~~~
mixu
Haven't seen the site, but there seems to be a blog:

<http://adaptablegimp.blogspot.com/>

and a Youtube video:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qP8c2R8YEb4>

------
udoprog
This is the kind of stuff that Gimp needs instead of playing catch-up with PS.

------
motters
Good idea.

